# Forum Home Renovation Plumbing  putting another garden tap in?

## dan76n

Hi all.
I would like to put a tap at the back of my property and wanted some advise on how i could achieve this in a DIY manner.
I have included a picture of the closest tap that i would need to run off. My thoughts were to put a double tap on at the house and run black plastic pipe under ground. This would allow me to turn it off at the top tap. I would have a tap at both ends aswell.
Any thoughts?

----------


## dan76n

Gee, no suggestions on this guys?

----------


## juan

> Hi all.
> I would like to put a tap at the back of my property and wanted some advise on how i could achieve this in a DIY manner.
> I have included a picture of the closest tap that i would need to run off. My thoughts were to put a double tap on at the house and run black plastic pipe under ground. This would allow me to turn it off at the top tap. I would have a tap at both ends aswell.
> Any thoughts?

  I am not a plumber and hence would not attempt to advise you but I do not believe you have given enough information to provide meaningful advice. 
 I suspect that sometimes the closest tap is not the best point to tap into. Questions that spring to mind for me - are there any other external taps in the garden? What is the location of water lines into and around the house? Are water lines accessible or are they under concrete etc?
How about drawing a plan of the block and home and show the water lines. If I did not know where they were I would make it first priority to find out and record them. On a side note I like to get a free copy of the sewer plans emailed to me for my records so that if there is a problem sometime I can give it to the plumber. I am in SA and find SA Water helpful (if they have the drawings available)  Of course these drainage drawings will not show water reticulation.
Sorry I cannot offer any help and if I just seem to be being negative.

----------


## Bloss

You can buy a Y tap adaptor in brass or plastic which screws onto the existing tap - some have cut-off valves, some don't. . Then you can have the current tap usable with the existing clip-on hose fitting and run another hose (or black pipe) to the location in your yard. Not strictly legal without backflow protection (one of our plumbers might confirm) , but not a great concern if the new location is lower than the existing tap.

----------


## looseless

G'day Dan,
If you can't access the water pipe in the ground, you could turn the water off, unscrew the tap, screw on a FFF Brass tee and screw in a C x MI union (facing towards ground).  You could then run a short piece of copper to below ground level, connect another union and then run your Class 12 Poly pipe to wherever you like.  Any exposed pipe should be in copper, not plastic.  Hope that helps.  Good luck. :2thumbsup:

----------


## Danny

> Hi all.
> I would like to put a tap at the back of my property

  What distance is involved here?

----------


## dan76n

Thanks guys, it's about 12 meters downhill to the back of my yard but I'm then wanting to run it onto a pontoon. The only spot that would be difficult to go underground is directly below the tap as the area is paved for 2 meters to a retaining wall from then it slopes down. My other option is to just buy a auto retracting hose like a hozelock and mount it above the current tap but if possible a permanent option on the pontoon is ideal.

----------


## Danny

It really depends on how often you will use it. Plumbing underground for 2 metres and then under a retaining wall would be a real pain and a 12 metre run isn't all that far. I am guessing that using a standard 12 mm garden hose from the existing tap is also a real pain due to pressure loss but this is easily fixed by using an 18 mm hose. It would be minimal effort to roll out the bigger hose as you walked down. You can also attach a short length of 12 mm hose to the end so that you can still use your standard hose fittings.

----------

